# ghrp2 for one year



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

hi guys im about to perchase some peps and would love a bit of advise.

would i be better off running ghrp2 with cjc for 6 months or just ghrp 2 for one year.

i ask this as funds are limited i would love to run both for a year but funds wont allow this.

in your opinion what would be best for results olso i will be running test and dbol for about 12 weeks after about a month of peps.

thank guys


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

If you are not bothered about appetite increase and can be sure the '2' is not relabelled '6' go for the '2' mate.

What are you wanting to acheive from running the peps?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am running both at the moment, I keep forgetting to take my morning shot due to being in a rush.

But honestly I notice some good night time erections taking them.

Strange really as I dont get this with regular GH.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

mick_the_brick said:


> If you are not bothered about appetite increase and can be sure the '2' is not relabelled '6' go for the '2' mate.
> 
> What are you wanting to acheive from running the peps?


ideally i want to acheive clean lean muscle mass.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

i am currently only 14 stone 5' 7" this is why im goin to add test dbol cycle so that i can get a quick increase in mass then run ghrp and cjc for 6 months or ghrp 2 for a year depending which proticol would be best.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

A year? Lol not one for doing things halved assed are you mate!


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

well i thought the longer the better, con do u think ghrp 2 for one year will prjuice better results than cjc and ghrp for 6 months.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I have not got the slightest idea mate.

The CJC can cause that "gh bleed" which sounds undesirable and the ghrp just made me uncontrollably hungry so i gave all of my amps away out of disgust.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I am running both at the moment, I keep forgetting to take my morning shot due to being in a rush.
> 
> But honestly I notice some good night time erections taking them.
> 
> Strange really as I dont get this with regular GH.


I'm getting real beauties on GRHP 6 and for a man of 42 having a decent hardon is great!


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

Simon m said:


> I'm getting real beauties on GRHP 6 and for a man of 42 having a decent hardon is great!


lol, how long have you been running this and do you get major hunger pangs.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

roberts1974 said:


> hi guys im about to perchase some peps and would love a bit of advise.
> 
> would i be better off running *ghrp2 with cjc for 6* months or just ghrp 2 for one year.
> 
> ...


Personally I'd run them both together for 6 months, if you look at the graphs n studies of pituary release when they are combined they are very synergistic, and 6 months with them both at a decent dose should be long enough to see a decent effect from them:thumbup1:

Also if funds are an issue, why not buy a small amount at a time:confused1:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

roberts1974 said:


> lol, how long have you been running this and do you get major hunger pangs.


 Only just into the second week. 5 days on and 2 off. Hunger has been fine, especially before bed as you sleep so well

I'm going with 200mcg before bed, I've also taken some on waking. Can't take during the day at work


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> I have not got the slightest idea mate.
> 
> The CJC can cause that "gh bleed" which sounds undesirable and the ghrp just made me uncontrollably hungry so i gave all of my amps away out of disgust.


Con, your assuming that any CJC is real cjc with the DAC complex attached.

Attaching the DAC (not sure what DAC stands for:tongue in simple terms makes the CJC "long estered".

However the long acting CJC is a very expensive peptide to synthesize so most "trustworthy" chinese sources were producing the cheaper non DAC CJC which in the beggining was unknowingly the better peptide to use to control spikes of GH.

What you are after now is Modified GRF1-29 to run alongside either GHRP2/6


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Con, your assuming that any CJC is real cjc with the DAC complex attached.
> 
> Attaching the DAC *(not sure what DAC stands for:tongue:*) in simple terms makes the CJC "long estered".
> 
> ...


DAC stands for Drug Affinity Complex. It allows the GRF (1-29) to bind to albumin in plasma once injected. This extends the GRF (1-29)'s half life to days.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks for imfo guys think ill run both together i am going to buy six moths worth then get a bit at a time after that so i can run them for about a year.

and add a couple aas cycles during the year aswell.

once again thanks for info.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lois_Lane said:


> I have not got the slightest idea mate.
> 
> The CJC can cause that "gh bleed" which sounds undesirable and the ghrp just made me uncontrollably hungry so i gave all of my amps away out of disgust.


GHRP-2 does not make you hungry, and running it with the CJC-1295 didnt make it any diffrent in hunger as well.



Simon m said:


> I'm getting real beauties on GRHP 6 and for a man of 42 having a decent hardon is great!


Actually my favorite part of these peptides.



StephenC said:


> Con, your assuming that any CJC is real cjc with the DAC complex attached.
> 
> Attaching the DAC (not sure what DAC stands for:tongue in simple terms makes the CJC "long estered".
> 
> ...


Agreed, synergy is what we want here, pulse and release.

I believe Muscle Research on this site does the real deal CJC-1295, but it is expensive, I think they have the papers too to show you.



KRS said:


> DAC stands for Drug Affinity Complex. It allows the GRF (1-29) to bind to albumin in plasma once injected. This extends the GRF (1-29)'s half life to days.


Awesome post bro, dang, just repped you, love that.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

so is all cjc1295 mod grf(1-29) these days or should i consult the source to find out.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

roberts1974 said:


> so is all cjc1295 mod grf(1-29) these days or should i consult the source to find out.


I think all Chineese stuff is.

Im sure there is legit stuff but it probably will be more expensive.

I think Muscle Research on this site probably is the read deal but they are located in the States.

Shipping would be probably costly.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I think all Chineese stuff is.
> 
> Im sure there is legit stuff but it probably will be more expensive.
> 
> ...


Why would you want real cjc though Hacks?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

StephenC said:


> Why would you want real cjc though Hacks?


So I can shoot twice a week, I keep forgetting to take my morning dose then cant take till after I come home from work.

The real deal CJC-1295 has elivations in IGF-1 after just one shot for up to 21 days from what I have read.

Might cost me more money but I am forgetfull and the wife is splitting the stuff with me, at this point she will use 3/4 of it and I wont have much for myself. :lol:

Should have never told her about it........She likes the energy boost from that, but she is 53.

I dont want it to be a race to see who can use the most:lol:

I have to go back and read but I think it is just a couple of shots a week, but one dude said it made him tired doing that and suggested to shoot more frequently with smaller shots to avoid the sleepyness.

Make sense?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

hackskii said:


> So I can shoot twice a week, I keep forgetting to take my morning dose then cant take till after I come home from work.
> 
> The real deal CJC-1295 has elivations in IGF-1 after just one shot for up to 21 days from what I have read.
> 
> ...


I agree with the benefits, however from what I have read about constant GH bleed and the issues around it, im not sure it's the best thing to use despite the above positives.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, but at this rate the wife will use it up before I will get the benefits............lol

I was only really wanting to use just a small amount.

But, check this out, I was getting some bruising with the GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 shots and hit the side delts one day.

Interestingly enough there was some inflammation in the muscle and it made my muscle feel a bit pumped.

I am considering doing a bicep shot and see what happens.....


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

StephenC said:


> I agree with the benefits, however from what I have read about constant GH bleed and the issues around it, im not sure it's the best thing to use despite the above positives.


Yes from what I have read the gh bleed is exactly what you do not want - the pulsing effect that mimics the bodies gh production is what we are trying to achieve - although it looks like some are stacking gh with the ghrp and mod grf with good effect.

I am 31 and I noticed the libido effects from GHRP 2 and mod grf.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mimic GH pulsing?

Circadian Rythem?

Few dosing GH follow circadian rythem.

Sleep, PWO, have highest spikes.

But what about the old folk that produce very little?

Shots that fire up the semi-atrophied puitary for GH release look good for this older guy.

My ways are not young guys ways........thank God.

I do so far the benefits so far. Mostly lbido

sorry iPhone post


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Thats when I take, first thing, pwo and before bed. I got all my info from DatbTrue - who has researched these peps for years now - he has been probably running them for longest time of anyone around (over 2 years IIRC) On his site there is literally tons of research devoted to these peptides. HE recommends the pwo and night shots as most important


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Makes sense to me as this is something that happens normally.

Declines in age are a factor for us old farts. :lol:

Replenishing declining hormones make sense to me personally.

This is a topic of much desire for me.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Me too, why do you think I started at a relatively young age? g/f takes them as well. Many people here say do not take peps/gh till you are advanced, well IMO thats fine if you are solely concerned with size and being a body builder but for quality of life, life extension then peps are a good tool to start at 30 ish!! Not too expensive either


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

maccer said:


> Me too, why do you think I started at a relatively young age? g/f takes them as well. Many people here say do not take peps/gh till you are advanced, well IMO thats fine if you are solely concerned with size and being a body builder but for quality of life, life extension then peps are a good tool to start at 30 ish!! Not too expensive either


X2 def give huge day to day benefits, even at the 100/100 dose. I for sure will be running 6 month min.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

got my cjc from muscle research thanks hack. got a years supply plus a years worth of ghrp6 which im taking 100mcg 3 x daily.

cjc came within 5 working days which i thought was really good as its u.s. to uk.


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

maccer said:


> Me too, why do you think I started at a relatively young age? g/f takes them as well. Many people here say do not take peps/gh till you are advanced, well IMO thats fine if you are solely concerned with size and being a body builder but for quality of life, life extension then peps are a good tool to start at 30 ish!! Not too expensive either


your gf takes ghrp6? what the feedback from her mate?

im thinking bout it to give my gf 100mcgx2 ed for fat loss and better recovery plus all cosmetic things ahha...


----------

